# Life Insurance



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I recently tried to get additional U.S. policy Life Insurance, Philippine spouse as beneficiary. All said they could "write" the U.S. policy based on a U.S. address but would never pay it after death because one has to live in The U.S. for the majority of the time each year to receive a payout. They also said deaths overseas can take up to 2 years to finally pay if one qualifies for living in the states the majority of the time, but dies in The Philippines.

I'm Seeking "Actual Experience" (please do not provide "opinions") with anyone who has bought Philippine life insurance and has the Philippine spouse as the beneficiary. 

Thank You


----------

